# مشكلة في تنزيل بريمافيرا 6



## أم مجد (25 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الاخوة الاعضاء، انا عضو جديد، عندي سؤال اذا احد يستطيع ان يجيب، لقد قمت بعمل Download لبريمافيرا 6 وطلب مني تحميل Sql express 2005 وبعد ان قمت بتحميله عندما افتح برنامج البريمافيرا تأتي مسج Unable to connect to the database. Would you like to configure the database connection now?عندما اختار نعم يطلب مني مايلي
Hostname
Database name
علما بانه هناك خيارات تسبق هذين الطلبين وهو
Database alias
الخيارات هي
MMDB
Project Managemrent _1
PMDB
طبعا انا مش كتير عندي القدرة على تحميل البرامج من النت ما بعرف ازا في حدا فاهم علي او لا ، وشكرا:11:


----------



## legacy (26 يونيو 2008)

نوع الويندوز عندك ايه vista or xp??


----------



## engneo (27 يونيو 2008)

اذا مكن تنزلى Sql اولا الخاص ببريمافيرا 5 ستجدى البرنامج يعمل مباشرة وايضا يجب مراعاة عمل Stand Alone اثناء التنزيل


----------



## التوأم (29 أغسطس 2008)

مرفق لك ملف كيفية التسطيب للعلم " منقول"


----------



## legacy (31 أغسطس 2008)

tank you very much


----------



## Engineer Muscat (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن اي حد يعطينا موقع نقدر ننزل منه بريمفيرا مع الكراك ولكم الاجر


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (6 يوليو 2010)

tank you very much


----------

